# Garmin premium vs standard HR.



## huwsparky (16 Sep 2014)

Hi guys/girls

Just wondering if anyone has used either or ideally both the Garmin HRM straps and how they compare?

Is the premium worth the extra over the standard, differences between the two etc?

When sold as a package, generally it seems to come with the standard belt.

The best price I have found for the both as a package is from Handtek

http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-500-blue-silver-heart-rate-monitor.html


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Sep 2014)

The standard strap is fine and I've had no problems with it at all. Seemingly the Premium one breaks down a lot.

TBH I don't use the HRM very much at all now as I don't train to HR zones, I just ride


----------



## huwsparky (16 Sep 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> The standard strap is fine and I've had no problems with it at all. Seemingly the Premium one breaks down a lot.
> 
> TBH I don't use the HRM very much at all now as I don't train to HR zones, I just ride



Thanks for your input.

I've read that the premium wasn't as reliable also, if it wasn't for having the turbo trainer I don't think i'd be to fused either at the moment. If I'm gonna sit on the bike in the garage over the winter I may as well do it as effectively as possible I suppose!

I don't have a computer yet either and in the grand scheme of it, paying over a £100 for a Garmin 500 it seems justifiable to spend another £50 - £60 to get speed/cadence and HRM to finish it off.

Looks like the standard belt may be the option.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Sep 2014)

I have had the premium HR belt for around 8months. Never had a problem and the readings are accurate( I have an advanced blood pressure machine at with HR. And the figures do match up).
Sorry I haven't tried the standard one so can't comment.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Sep 2014)

The standard is stiffer and can be less comfortable than the material of the premium.

The standard can be wiped clean, whereas the actual transmitter of the premium can be removed and the strap washed.

The insert and turn buckle for the standard is more robust and easier to use than the clip of the premium

I have used both and to be honest there is no difference in reality that would make me pay the extra


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2014)

There are several generations of the premium/soft strap version, I have had problems with the previous generation, Garmin replaced it with the latest generation, I am now on my 3rd unit of the latest generation (all within 18 months), following failure. All replaced free of charge. I am not just unlucky, it is a common issue and Garmin's attitude toward it shows how common it is, call them and tell them it doesn't work any more, they ask your address and say, new one in the post! No questions asked.

Prior to this, I used the standard old hard strap version, for 3 years without any issues, but it is less comfortable and it is more sensitive to getting a good contact, as in if put on dry, when you start riding it might throw some dodgy readings until you start to sweat a bit, the premium strap pretty much never has this "problem".


----------



## RWright (17 Sep 2014)

I bought a premium and had trouble with it and asked the people at Garmin to send me the older standard model as replacement, which they did. I haven't had any issues with it yet. I don't use it regularly though. If I were doing it again I would look carefully at some of the wrist models that are out now and give them consideration.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2014)

RWright said:


> I bought a premium and had trouble with it and asked the people at Garmin to send me the older standard model as replacement, which they did. I haven't had any issues with it yet.* I don't use it regularly though.*



I think this is key, I am sure plenty of people will be lurking thinking they haven't had an issue with the premium strap and that those of us who do are unlucky, however the reality is, it does have issues, it does fail, if your's hasn't failed it is because you are not using it as regularly as it is intended to be used* or you are lucky 

*A heart rate strap is meant to be used regularly, lets face it, they are primarily designed for the serious athlete, so 5-6 days a week of riding/training for several hours at a time.


----------



## BSRU (17 Sep 2014)

I had two premium straps go faulty and in the end just bought the Polar strap, cheaper and far superior.


----------



## huwsparky (17 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I had two premium straps go faulty and in the end just bought the Polar strap, cheaper and far superior.



This strap I had not considered. I'll look into it.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## User269 (17 Sep 2014)

I found the battery went flat quite quickly with the premium, and then the tiny screws to open the compartment had seized with sweat and dirt, and I never did get it open. I went back to the standard some years back, and it's still going strong following a number of easy battery changes.


----------



## huwsparky (17 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> I had two premium straps go faulty and in the end just bought the Polar strap, cheaper and far superior.



Just had a quick look and it appears that the Polar HRM will not work with a Garmin HU...

Is this definitely true?


----------



## User269 (17 Sep 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Just had a quick look and it appears that the Polar HRM will not work with a Garmin HU...
> 
> Is this definitely true?


Unless Polar make an ANT+ compatible strap, yes; 
There are 2 kinds of heartrate belts (90% of the market), Analogue / Digital Coded and ANT+. I believe Garmin needs an ANT+ strap. 
My Tacx computer trainer needs an Analogue/digital coded strap, (for which I have a Polar), and this will definitely not work with my Edge 810.


----------



## huwsparky (17 Sep 2014)

User269 said:


> Unless Polar make an ANT+ compatible strap, yes;
> There are 2 kinds of heartrate belts (90% of the market), Analogue / Digital Coded and ANT+. I believe Garmin needs an ANT+ strap.
> My Tacx computer trainer needs an Analogue/digital coded strap, (for which I have a Polar), and this will definitely not work with my Edge 810.



Thanks for that, absolutely no point in looking any further down that road then.


----------



## huwsparky (17 Sep 2014)

Another option

http://www.dx.com/p/ant-wireless-he...nes-computer-black-256722?tc=GBP#.VBn7f59wbqA

Cheaper and gets decent reviews.


----------



## si_c (17 Sep 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Another option
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/ant-wireless-he...nes-computer-black-256722?tc=GBP#.VBn7f59wbqA
> 
> Cheaper and gets decent reviews.



Looks almost identical to my Bluetooth HRM, which is very comfortable, forget it's on by the time I've put a t-shirt on over the top.


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Just had a quick look and it appears that the Polar HRM will not work with a Garmin HU...
> 
> Is this definitely true?


No, the Polar strap has two press studs which the Garmin HRM attaches to, just like the Garmin premium strap.
Here it is on Amazon, Just over £9.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Polar-Chest...&sr=1-1&keywords=Polar+Chest+Strap+Soft+Strap
I know it 100% works because it is the strap I bought and currently use with my Garmin HRM.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Sep 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Just had a quick look and it appears that the Polar HRM will not work with a Garmin HU...
> 
> Is this definitely true?


Not sure of this, but....

If the sensors in the strap were the issue I believe it is possible to connect the hardware of the Garmin Premium to the strap of the Polar, solving the issue

... and a Quick Google later DC Rainmaker

Although the Garmin strap is different from mine, mine is a complete strap with a plastic clip at the side - Have Garmin upgraded the strap t mimic the Polar?

Mine is like this:


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2014)

The one you have is the 2nd latest generation I believe ^^ The one in DC Rainmakers article is a prior generation. There is a newer generation strap as well, which I have gone through 3 of in the past year (i.e. they didn't fix the problems with the previous generations when they made the latest one), the latest generation ones look like this:


----------



## huwsparky (18 Sep 2014)

So general consensus on the latest Garmin HRM's is that they are not perfect and probably not worth the premium for. But on the other hand they will replace with the minimal of fuss. 

Sorely tempted to order that one in the link I posted above. At least I can act as a Guinea pig for all you guys!


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Just had a quick look and it appears that the Polar HRM will not work with a Garmin HU...
> 
> Is this definitely true?


I'm *NOT* using a Polar HRM, just the strap with the Garmin HRM plugged into it.


----------

